# edit headings



## truckle

*Czech: Upravit Nadpisy*
I have worked that one out myself by looking at existing translations for my project.  In my project:

Upravit = Edit
Nadpisy = Headings

To keep the terms the same, have I come up with the correct grammer?

Thank you.

Andrew


----------



## Jana337

Yes but please do not capitalize nadpisy; we do not capitalize words in the middle of expressions.


----------



## truckle

Noted.  Thanks for that observation.


----------



## winpoj

If this is a command, button, link, etc., "Upravit nadpisy" is most likely OK.
If this is a text prompting the user to edit headings, you would need imperative: "Upravte nadpisy."
If this is a heading of a dialog box, window... etc., "Úprava nadpisů" would be the most appropriate option.
As you might have noticed, Czech grammar is more complex in many respects than that of English.


----------



## truckle

It is a menu item.  

Andrew


----------



## kusurija

As menu item "Úprava nadpisů" would be the most appropriate option.
(IMHO). But maybe I'm not right(??)


----------

